# Really fast violin phrases?



## cipher (May 14, 2012)

Hi!

I was wondering, what sample library would be best for fast, solo violin phrases?
I'm talking about something like in 'Aqua Vitae' by Future World Music.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4N-Mjf9GD4 starts from 0:59.
I tried to do that in FC Violin Leg in LASS, but it sounded plastic and synthetic. 
Any ideas?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (May 15, 2012)

try staccato patches


----------



## christianhowes (May 24, 2012)

Even with good string samples, the biggest issue I've encountered is that fast phrases tend to fall slightly behind the click. We've done dozens of jobs where our team is supplementing string samples for film and video game scores. It's always a challenge to match the time feel, so what usually ends up happening, is that we manually slide up the regions where fast phrases are being played and we match that. So the search for synth strings that deliver good really fast violin phrases continues!

Christian Howes
http://christianhowes.com/christian-how ... ensembles/


----------



## Ed (May 25, 2012)

Adagio solo violin would work well for this kind of thing (i wouldnt buy it just for that though, I think Spitfire solo strings is probably a better thing to get in this case) But really its just a marcato/stacc/spicc(maybe too short for this). This sounds like samples to me. This isnt the most realistic example of sample usage. My favourite spicc High strings are actually Albion, they sound sooo nice. The celli spiccs are also good, but they needed another FFF dynamic for more aggressive stuff.


----------



## José Herring (May 25, 2012)

cipher @ Mon May 14 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering, what sample library would be best for fast, solo violin phrases?
> I'm talking about something like in 'Aqua Vitae' by Future World Music.
> ...



That's not a solo vln in that example. Are you sure you want solo?

If you wanted a section vln, HS has a really good patch called, stacc slur, which would do this. Perhaps layered just a bit with a runs patch.

But in that example the vln line is so clean that I'm inclined to think they used samples layer with one real player.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 25, 2012)

christianhowes @ Thu May 24 said:


> Even with good string samples, the biggest issue I've encountered is that fast phrases tend to fall slightly behind the click. We've done dozens of jobs where our team is supplementing string samples for film and video game scores. It's always a challenge to match the time feel, so what usually ends up happening, is that we manually slide up the regions where fast phrases are being played and we match that. So the search for synth strings that deliver good really fast violin phrases continues!
> 
> Christian Howes
> http://christianhowes.com/christian-how ... ensembles/



Even with good real string sections, the biggest issue I've encountered is that fast phrases tend to fall slightly behind the click.


----------



## christianhowes (May 30, 2012)

Classical players tend to fall behind, but not necessarily string players versed in jazz and other styles...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 30, 2012)

christianhowes @ Wed May 30 said:


> Classical players tend to fall behind, but not necessarily string players versed in jazz and other styles...



Really? In my experience, jazz players tend to intentionally lay back a little behind the beat, back phrasing is what jazz singers call it.


----------



## Barrie B (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone know the source of that story I've known all my life about the frustrated conductor at the recording session who eventually punches the talkback button to the engineer and says, "Can I have strings *earlier* in my cans please?"

Barrie


----------



## rpaillot (May 31, 2012)

A little bit OT but how can this song get 414 000 views count ? This has nothing special musically. Production quality is just good to be on a local TV reality show and it sounds like it's being done with Garritan .  :mrgreen:


----------

